# Sig P250 Models



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

This newbie is a little confused about the Sig P250 models. Their website shows only two: the full size or the subcompact, but I keep hearing about a "compact" version. Are there, in fact, three P250 models to choose from? If so, why doesn't Sig show the compact on their site? Or am I missing something here? I am looking seriously at this pistol for my first handgun, but first I need some clarity about the model options. Thanks!


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=54&productid=212

Here you go, it does look as if they offer 3 sizes. Don't know a ton about this gun. A buddy of mine does carry one but I have never shot it. I think it is a novel idea but i am not a fan of the Sig DOA or DAK triggers.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

xjclassic said:


> http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=54&productid=212
> 
> Here you go, it does look as if they offer 3 sizes. Don't know a ton about this gun. A buddy of mine does carry one but I have never shot it. I think it is a novel idea but i am not a fan of the Sig DOA or DAK triggers.


Duh!!! That settles it. Thanks! I think that is the gun I want!!!


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

here goes with what i understand at the moment. the first advertised and sold was the compact 9mm, then parts came out for the compact 40S&W. then the 45 acp came out in the full size. the 45 is a separate issue with frames, i don't think they can be swapped with any other caliber. the last time i looked at the sig site they showed a full size 9mm and a sub compact. as far as i know those aren't available yet but were rumored to be out before the end of april. i have yet to hear anything available in .357 sig either. that should be just a barrel swap with the 40. i currently have both the small and medium grip for my compact, i haven't ordered the large grip for the compact yet but will soon. hope all that helps a little.


----------

